#  > قوانین سایت >  > نظرات و پیشنهادات | Site Issues & Feedback >  > بخش رسیدگی به امور ثبت نام و فعال سازی عضویت >  >  هنوز شارژسالیانه تموم نشده فعال سازی تا الان انجام نشده ..وباز هم شارژکردم

## ac46

با سلام به مدیران...دوستان من از پارسال تا حالا موقع وارد شدن سایت به من می گوید که لطفا فعال سازی شود ....وبعد از گذشت نزدیک یکسال هنوز فعال نشده وباز هم شارژ کردم حساب کاربریم را و هنوز هیچ گونه پیغامی در مورد فعال سازی از طرف مدیران برای من ارسال نشده..با تشکر از شما...امیدوووووووارم درست شود

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## davood4000

VIP  هستید فکر کنم فعاله

----------

